# Potato skins on the mini-wsm



## bt broiler (Jan 22, 2013)

IMG_0901.JPG



__ bt broiler
__ Jan 22, 2013






cooked potatoes in the microwave until soft.  About 10 minutes.  Scooped out potato and left about 1/2 inch thick













IMG_0883.JPG



__ bt broiler
__ Jan 22, 2013






seasoned potatoes with chili powder, cumin, salt and pepper.













IMG_0885.JPG



__ bt broiler
__ Jan 22, 2013






I wanted to line the potatoes with bacon, but I was worried about too much bacon fat pooling in the potatoes so I partially rendered them first.  I left a few with raw bacon to see the difference.













IMG_0884.JPG



__ bt broiler
__ Jan 22, 2013





   













IMG_0886.JPG



__ bt broiler
__ Jan 22, 2013





     













IMG_0887.JPG



__ bt broiler
__ Jan 22, 2013






Preheated the mini-wsm to about 300 degrees and threw in a chunk of hickory.  Loaded the skins in the smoker on 2 racks and smoked them for about 2 hours.













IMG_0891.JPG



__ bt broiler
__ Jan 22, 2013





   













IMG_0892.JPG



__ bt broiler
__ Jan 22, 2013






When I pulled the skins off, I was surprised to see that there wasn't much difference between the bacon that was rendered and the raw bacon.  You can see the difference in this picture.  Raw on top, rendered on bottom.  The skins with the raw bacon turned out better.













IMG_0896.JPG



__ bt broiler
__ Jan 22, 2013





   













IMG_0893.JPG



__ bt broiler
__ Jan 22, 2013






Added cheddar jack cheese and threw them back on at 350 to melt the cheese.  You could do this in the broiler too.













IMG_0897.JPG



__ bt broiler
__ Jan 22, 2013






Here are the final skins.  Melted the cheese a little bit more in the broiler at my neighbors house prior to serving.  Serve with sour cream and scallions.  Barbecue sauce on the side for dipping.













IMG_0899.JPG



__ bt broiler
__ Jan 22, 2013





   













IMG_0900.JPG



__ bt broiler
__ Jan 22, 2013





   













IMG_0901.JPG



__ bt broiler
__ Jan 22, 2013






Lessons

Don't render bacon first.  The extra fat kept them moist.
Leave a good amount of potato in the skins, so they don't dry out.  The more full the potato, the better it was.
Rotate the skins halfway through.  the ones on the bottom were more crispy than the top.


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 22, 2013)

Those look Awesome!! Will definitely have to try these!!!


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 22, 2013)

Those look great! Thank you for sharing! :biggrin:


----------



## themule69 (Jan 22, 2013)

BT Broiler said:


> IMG_0901.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...










looks great simple. nice color. nice pics. great job. points from me.and a


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Jan 26, 2013)

Those look great.  I bet the microwaving first helped with the texture.  Sometimes when I smoke a potato in the wsm it can get a little weird with the texture.


----------



## candycoated (Jan 27, 2013)

I'll definitely try this at some point. Thanks for sharing the idea!


----------



## dblbogey (Jan 31, 2013)

Adding this to my list of snacks for SB Sunday!


----------



## driedstick (Feb 1, 2013)

Whamoooooo!!!! Thems look very tastey will have to try.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 1, 2013)

AWWWW Man BT!  TGI Friday's ain't got nuttin' on you!

Absolutely awesome looking tater skins!

I won't do them for the SB but definitely on my list of "party snacks"

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 1, 2013)

They look mighty tasty!


~Martin


----------



## bt broiler (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks Bill.  You just gave me an idea when you referenced TGI Fridays.  Jack Daniels Barbecue sauce for dipping!


----------

